# Help with Stamina



## pinejacker (Dec 23, 2012)

I need some advice/help with stamina issues; in other words, I feel I ejaculate too quickly.

I have an enlarged prostate, which apparently contributes to the issue, though I have never really been able to last very long ( maybe 3-5 minutes of constant thrusting ).

My wife does not have a problem with it as we incorporate sex toys ( vibrators ) into our love making and I always make sure she has an orgasm before I do.

I have tried a painkiller called Tramadol, which has a side effect of prolonged ejaculation, but that only adds about a minute or so. 

I know that I can stop thrusting and "relax" until the feeling passes, and then start up again, but that isn't very fun for either of us.

Any practical suggestions would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

Practice. Experiment getting close to the point of ejaculation, and then stoping (using thumb and 2 fingers to squeeze the frenelum and around the opposite side of the penis can help to prevent ejeaculation.)

Having done this for a while, it can help you gain more control.


----------



## pinejacker (Dec 23, 2012)

I feel like I know exactly when the point of no return is, I just can't do anything about it....


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

Been meaning to look over this video for help. 
DW would like to be f****d senseless. (Her words) Not sure I can oblige. With out a little help. 

http://supermanstamina.com/aff/vid.html


----------



## Trojan John (Sep 30, 2011)

What is your cardio routine like? Sometimes that makes all the difference.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pinejacker (Dec 23, 2012)

Cardio is great - I bike a few times a week.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

Have a lot of sex


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

pegym has some forums which might help with specific ideas.

Cialis daily 5mg (iirc) is prescribed for enlarged prostate. I find that Cialis 10 mg and Staxyn (a form of Levitra) give me endless stamina.

How about not worrying about it. If you finish, you finish. Try again in a few minutes when you are able. Make your pleasure your focus. Your wife makes her pleasure her focus. So if you finish quickly, good for you! If she hasn't had her fun yet, that is her fault.

OK it isn't quite as cold as that, but try to lean in that direction. If you are satisfied with your own pleasure it is a success for you.


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

Oldmatelot said:


> Been meaning to look over this video for help.
> DW would like to be f****d senseless. (Her words) Not sure I can oblige. With out a little help.
> 
> http://supermanstamina.com/aff/vid.html


Skip that, having sat through the whole 40 min cartoon of so called advice. It's just a sales pitch for a so called secret method to last longer. 

Oh well., back to practicing.


----------



## pinejacker (Dec 23, 2012)

Rags said:


> Practice. Experiment getting close to the point of ejaculation, and then stoping (using thumb and 2 fingers to squeeze the frenelum and around the opposite side of the penis can help to prevent ejeaculation.)
> 
> Having done this for a while, it can help you gain more control.


 Just curious how this helps to gain control - is it about recognizing that point of no return so you can stop before its too late, or is stopping and starting more or less training the ejaculatory response?

Another bit that I find interesting is that I can stroke the shaft only for a while without reaching that "point," but around the head is extremely sensitive and when that is touched/rubbed repeatedly it sends me over the edge...


----------



## opensesame (Dec 19, 2012)

I always focus on something unsexy. Trying to remember the order of the subway stations on my hour-long daily commutes to my previous job works wonders.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

opensesame said:


> I always focus on something unsexy. Trying to remember the order of the subway stations on my hour-long daily commutes to my previous job works wonders.


I've heard this sort of "remedy"to premature ejaculation before.This sounds pretty unappealing.When I'm having sex,I want to think about one thing-SEX!!!!!!!!Not sure I would want to try this.


----------



## opensesame (Dec 19, 2012)

Jack I said:


> I've heard this sort of "remedy"to premature ejaculation before.This sounds pretty unappealing.When I'm having sex,I want to think about one thing-SEX!!!!!!!!Not sure I would want to try this.


A man's got to do what a man's got to do. It's not like I'm thinking about subway stations right from the beginning. Just when, well, you know, you're right in the swing of things and you want to stave off the vinegar strokes.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

If I want to last at least 10 minutes, I think of other things while we have sex and it works. When I put my mind back into it, I can go in a few minutes or less every time. To last long, just do the motions and your mind is elsewhere but don't let your wife notice that. Try wearing a condom because it dulls the sensation for many men.


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

pinejacker said:


> Just curious how this helps to gain control - is it about recognizing that point of no return so you can stop before its too late, or is stopping and starting more or less training the ejaculatory response?
> ...


Partly, but the squeeze is critical - for some reason it shuts down the ejaculatory urge, and is what seems to have the training effect.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Fleshlight has a sleeve called the Stamina Training Unit. STU. I like their products because for me they feel more realistic than the hand and they avoid the dreaded "death grip" syndrome that develops. Never meet a vagina that can squeeze as tight as my hand. 

I am married so I don't want to know about any that can either. So keep your mouths shut. :rofl:


----------



## DeepBlue (Jan 30, 2012)

pinejacker said:


> I feel like I know exactly when the point of no return is, I just can't do anything about it....


This looks helpful...

If you can identify the point of no return and reliably predict its onset. With careful attention, you should be able to learn how to spot it earlier.

Once you got the early warning worked out, regulate your rhythm as in slow down when you feel yourself approaching red-line.

Been using this method for many years. Wife lost a bet to me once when we just got married. Bet me I couldn't maintain 30min non-stop doggy style.


----------



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

I use to have great stamina, then life and stress turned our sex life non-existent. I feel like I lost practice, our sex life got worse. It has been 2 years, so now I don't know what to do.haha.


----------



## srvmatrix (Feb 1, 2013)

Oldmatelot said:


> Skip that, having sat through the whole 40 min cartoon of so called advice. It's just a sales pitch for a so called secret method to last longer.
> 
> Oh well., back to practicing.


I had been able to see this video. The interesting part is the interactive trainer which has arousal level indicator on the screen 

You can preview a bit here:

The Superman Stamina interactive trainer Part 2 | free sex how to videos | sex educational guides | squirting orgasm mastery | advanced sex positions | secrets of superman stamina

Yes the practice does matter after all.

I always have to keep it in slow pace to listen to the "level". When it get faster, it's really difficult to control.


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

Methods that have worked for me

1. Self help a load an hour or two ahead of the deed especially if its been awhile so your **** doesnt get hard when the wind blows

2. Have a few drinks to take the edge off

3. Sex twice or more a day Quickie in the morning and a marathon at night

4. Slam your **** in a drawer (LOL Just kidding)


----------

